# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Welcher Dämpfer ist das ?

## joshi

Ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Dämpfer das genau ist und finde auch keine Bezeichnung :Confused:

----------


## willi

Tippe auf Van R

----------


## Killuha

> Tippe auf Van R


Dito: Nur Rebound und dieses komische Plastikende am Ausgleichsbehälter. Wird ein Van R sein.

----------

